# Komische Position auf dem Fahrrad! 1,98m



## LukePluss (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
Mir ist heute aufgefalle das ich extrem bescheuert auf meinem Bike aussehe und komm nicht hinter warum! Wenn ich eine Abfahrt mache sehe ich total verkrampft aus und mein Rücken ist so komisch durch gebogen. Vllt liegt es daran das ich fast 2m ggroß bin also 1,98 und deswegen so komisch aussehen oder ich habe einfach eine komplett falsche Position! 
Könnt ihr mir da helfen? Was meint ihr!
Hoffe auf eure Hilfe damit ich auf den nächsten Fotos einiger maßen Gut aussehe und nicht wie ein Esel beim Fahrrad fahren!
DANKE
LG 
Lukas


----------



## Janf85 (14. Oktober 2013)

Ist das ernst gemeint?

Vielleicht mal Haare Fönen oder Troy Lee Designer Anzüge  ;-)

keine Ahnung was dir hier raten soll....

Zu kleines Bike?....
Übertriebene Ansprüche an dich selber auf Fotos?....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (15. Oktober 2013)

Bist du Fotomodell oder Fahrer? Würdest du wirklich dein Bike wechseln nur damit du auf Fotos besser aussiehst? Wenn du mit deinem Bike gut zurecht kommst, es sich gut anfühlt beim Fahren usw...darauf kommt es doch an, oder nicht? 
Das du vielleicht eine etwas eigenartige Körperhaltung hast kann schon sein aber scheiß drauf, oder?

Zeig doch mal ein Foto dann kann ich dir gleich sagen ob du bescheuert aussiehst oder nicht


----------



## Eisbein (15. Oktober 2013)

Zwei Antworten warum ich das Fahrtechnnikforum als morgendliche belustigung so schätze! 

Ich kann die bedenken verstehen! Denn oftmals merkt man nicht wie bescheiden man auf dem bike steht, das merkt man so lange nicht bis man mal ein passendes rad gefahren ist. Und eine komische/krumme haltung auf dem bike hat zum einen einfluss auf die fahrtechnik (eine negative, eh klar  ) zum anderen ists auch nur so bedingt gesund und sorgt früher oder später dafür das einem der spaß vergeht, weil man sich über das komische material ärgert.

Ohne Foto kann man dir keinen wirklich sinnvollen Tipp geben. Sollte es dir möglich sein, so lade doch bitte ein Foto von dir auf dem Fahrrad hoch 


p.s.: lass dich von dieser "geballte kompetenz" und freundlichkeit nicht abhalten hier zu posten. Das ist schon eine berechtigte Frage!


----------



## DS1002 (16. Oktober 2013)

Hilfreich wäre vielleicht auch was für n Bike du fährst und dessen Größe, am besten noch deine Schrittlänge


----------



## whitewater (17. Oktober 2013)

Normal funktioniert schon besser, was ordentlich aussieht. 
Andererseits hängts natürlich auch von den Sehgewohnheiten ab was "komisch" ist(egal wieviel Leute ich mit Baggies in den Knien sehe, zum Fahren taugt 'ne Tight allemal besser). 
Ansonsten, siehe Eisbein.


----------



## --- (17. Oktober 2013)

> zum Fahren taugt 'ne Tight allemal besser



Blödsinn. Und das Gegenteil von 'ner Tight muß noch lange nicht 'ne Baggy sein. 

'ne?!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. Oktober 2013)

--- schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Und das Gegenteil von 'ner Tight muß noch lange nicht 'ne Baggy sein.


Also klären wir jetzt erst den Dresscode, damit er weiß, was er für das unabdingbare Foto anziehen soll?


----------



## Marc B (17. Oktober 2013)

Ja, nimm mal ein Smartphone oder Handy und lass Dich in der Trail-Position fotografieren, damit wir Dir Feedback geben können! 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Athabaske (18. Oktober 2013)

LukePluss schrieb:


> ...Hoffe auf eure Hilfe damit ich auf den nächsten Fotos einiger maßen Gut aussehe und nicht wie ein Esel beim Fahrrad fahren!...


...evtuell hilft ja ein Fahrtechnikkurs. 

Oder bei der nächsten Tanzschule fragen, ob Du mit dem Bike vor dem Spiegel üben darfst...


----------



## LukePluss (18. Oktober 2013)

Werde mich die Tage mal Fotografieren lassen!
Komm aber zurzeit kaum zum fahren :-( Fahre ein GHOST Northshore von 2012 in L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1983 (18. Oktober 2013)

Das ist mit Sicherheit zu klein!


----------



## oBATMANo (19. Oktober 2013)

Nackich gibt immer extra Punkte auch bei krummen Rücken

Das Ghost Northshore fällt eher klein aus.
Da ist mancher M Rahmen größer.


----------



## ventizm (21. Oktober 2013)

LukePluss schrieb:


> ...Hoffe auf eure Hilfe damit ich auf den nächsten Fotos einiger maßen Gut aussehe und nicht wie ein Esel beim Fahrrad fahren...





LukePluss schrieb:


> Werde mich die Tage mal Fotografieren lassen...


 es gibt doch schon fotos?!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. Oktober 2013)

LukePluss schrieb:


> Werde mich die Tage mal Fotografieren lassen!
> Komm aber zurzeit kaum zum fahren :-( Fahre ein GHOST Northshore von 2012 in L



Die Ghostrahmen sind dir evt. einfach in L eine Nummer zu klein 

tröste dich mal, bin auch recht genau 1,98cm und ein L - Frame von der Firma ist mir zu gestaucht!


----------



## LukePluss (26. Oktober 2013)

Was fährst du denn für ein Rahmen?


----------



## Thiel (26. Oktober 2013)

Lesen bildet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joachim1980 (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo dein L-Rahmen ist dir definitiv zu klein. Hier hilft auch kein Fahrtechnikkurs, da dieser nur an den Auswikrungen feilt aber nicht an der Ursache. Suche einen kompetenten Händler auf, der Größere Rahmen (XL-XLL( dir zur Probefahrt bereitstellen kann.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (27. Oktober 2013)

Bei Deiner Größe ist sicher auch ein 29er sinnvoll. Bin 1,91 groß und mein Salsa El Mariachi ist das erste Rad das echt wie angegossen passe.


----------



## Michael-Gronau (29. November 2013)

gibt es schon 29er Downhill ? 

welche könnt ihr empfehlen 


( 1,96 cm )


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. November 2013)

Gerade im DH wirst du die Nachteile von 29er spüren, falls du nicht nur Forstautobahn fährst :sly:


----------



## Michael-Gronau (29. November 2013)

naja F Autobahn fahren ist ja nicht ganz sin und zweck von DH 
warum gibt es die DH Bikes fast alle nur bis L 
ist das nicht ein wenig klein für uns ?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (30. November 2013)

Aus dem Grund hab ich DH ad acta gelegt. Ich glaub einfach, es lohnt sich nicht für die Hersteller große Bikes zu bauen, Angebot und nachfrage!

Man ist zwar wendiger auf kleinen Bikes, aber das geht mir zu sehr auf den Rücken, bzw. die Haltung ist durch das gestaucht sein ungemütlich.

Probefahren.... da stellt sich nur die Frage, welcher Händler sich ein XL DH in den Shop holt


----------



## LukePluss (8. Dezember 2013)

So.. könnt euch ja mal mein Video angucken und sagen wie die Position ist und was ich daran verbessern sollte oder ob es der Rahmen ist...

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/32938

Danke

p.S. ist meine 1 Saision


----------



## --- (9. Dezember 2013)

Oh mein Gott. Das sieht ja wirklich grausam aus 

Nee, mal im Ernst....was soll da sein? Sieht für mich völlig normal aus. Wahrscheinlich könntest du auch einen größeren Rahmen fahren. Muß aber nicht.


----------



## Eisbein (9. Dezember 2013)

jap, sieht gut aus von deiner position. Rad könnte aber in der tat etwas größer/länger sein.


----------



## LukePluss (9. Dezember 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> jap, sieht gut aus von deiner position. Rad könnte aber in der tat etwas größer/länger sein.



Was empfiehlst du mich denn??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (9. Dezember 2013)

mich mir, dir dich... 

Nein scherz.

Wie groß ist das bike unter dir? Ich kenn mich bei downhillbikes nicht aus, aber bei 1,98 kannst du eigentlich fast immer zur größten verfügbaren größe greifen.


----------



## LukePluss (9. Dezember 2013)

Hab ein Ghost Northshore von 2012.. 
Was Hältst du von eine Demo?


----------



## Seightx (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde deine Knie stehen schon ein bisschen arg eng.
Also vllt. bisschen Beine breit machen 
Aber wenn du damit gut klarkommst ist doch alles ok, kommst doch alles lässig runter.


----------



## oBATMANo (17. Dezember 2013)

bei 198 cm sind Dir wohl alle L Rahmen zu klein
zu L greift man etwa ab 178 cm und wenn man geübt ist, je nach Rahmen auch schon bissl früher

mit 198 kannst mal Santa Cruz probieren. Da gibts XL.
Bei Nicolai solltest auch was finden, oder einfach mal anfragen.
Würde auch mal bei Last anfragen.

Nukeproff Mega AM 27.5" XL ist auch riesig mit 640 cm Oberrohr

Also Firmen mit XL Größen suchen. Wobei selbst davon manche zu klein sein werde


----------



## LukePluss (17. Dezember 2013)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> bei 198 cm sind Dir wohl alle L Rahmen zu klein
> zu L greift man etwa ab 178 cm und wenn man geübt ist, je nach Rahmen auch schon bissl früher
> 
> mit 198 kannst mal Santa Cruz probieren. Da gibts XL.
> ...



Ich habe gehört und auch öfter gelesen das nicht das Oberrohr sonder der Reach Wert zählt?


----------



## berkel (17. Dezember 2013)

Der Reach ist beim Stehen auf dem Bike von Bedeutung. Die Oberrohrlänge ergibt sich aus dem Reach + dem Versatz der Satteltstütze (Sitzwinkel). Deshalb ist die Oberrohrlänge für ein Bergabbike uninteressant. Früher wurde der Reach aber nicht angegeben, da musste man dann aus Oberrohrlänge und Sitzwinkel abschätzen.







Ich finde das v10 auch gar nicht so lang, bin es mal in L probegefahren und mir was es bei 1,89m etwas kurz, ich müsste da schon zum XL (Reach 446mm) greifen. Ich mag es zum Schnellfahren aber auch lieber etwas gestreckter. Greg Minnaar (der ist ca. 1,90m?) fährt ja auch das XL, mit zusätzlichem Offset-Steuersatz um den Reach zu vergrößern und langem 60mm Vorbau.
Das neue Nicolai Ion 20 scheint von den Daten extrem lang, Reach bei XL 474mm. Das wird dann aber schon ein ziemlicher Tanker sein. Das Alutech Sennes hat in L auch einen sehr langen Reach von 471mm.


----------



## oBATMANo (17. Dezember 2013)

bei DH Räder spielt Oberrohrlänge keine Rolle auf Grund der extrem flachen Sitzwinkel. Daraus ergeben sich selbst bei kleinen Rahmen astronomische Werte. Außerdem sitzt man eh nicht.

Bei Rahmen mit normaleren Winkeln wie dem Nukeproof Mega AM, kann man es wenigstens als Größenordnung her nehmen und da sind 640 cm schon eine Hausnummer. Oberrohrlängen sind halt immer noch eher im Gedächtnis als Reach+Stack Maße.

Zur wirklichen Größenbestimmung muss man dann die gesamte Geometrie betrachten.

EDIT:
hab grad kurz in Dein Video geguckt. Zumindest auf dem Video siehts so aus, als hättest Du einen eher kurzen Vorbau. Da wäre noch bissl Spielraum mit einem 60 mm Vorbau.
Ansonsten solltest Du Dir ganz genau überlegen was Du machen willst. Ein DH Rad in XL taugt wirklich nur für richtige DH Strecken. Für Strecken wie auf deinem Video würde ich eher etwas wie das erwähnte Nukeproof Mega AM oder vergleichbares wählen.  Langt für solche Strecken vollkommen und Du kannst damit auch noch Touren fahren.

Specialized Demo in L is Dir glaub auch zu klein


----------



## LukePluss (17. Dezember 2013)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> bei DH Räder spielt Oberrohrlänge keine Rolle auf Grund der extrem flachen Sitzwinkel. Daraus ergeben sich selbst bei kleinen Rahmen astronomische Werte. Außerdem sitzt man eh nicht.
> 
> Bei Rahmen mit normaleren Winkeln wie dem Nukeproof Mega AM, kann man es wenigstens als Größenordnung her nehmen und da sind 640 cm schon eine Hausnummer. Oberrohrlängen sind halt immer noch eher im Gedächtnis als Reach+Stack Maße.
> 
> ...



Hmm.. So ein neuer Vorbau wär ja schonmal ein Anfang  gibt es denn auch ein günstigen DH Rahmen der Groß ist? Das Santa Cruz ist ja schon extrem Teuer !


----------



## berkel (17. Dezember 2013)

Was für einen Reach hat dein Bike? Und dann ist die Frage wohin es sich verändern soll? Nur eine längere Stehposition (z.B. über längeren Vorbau -> Auswirkung auf das Lenkverhalten und Balance), oder wäre es besser wenn das ganze Bike länger würde?
Wie schon gesagt wird ein DH Bike mit flachem Lenkwinkel in XL eher ein Geradeaus-Tanker. Für Trails wie in deinem Video wäre eine Freeride-Geo mit nicht zu flachem Lenkwinkel passender. Evtl. eher ein Enduro? Was für Strecken fährst du denn generell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukePluss (17. Dezember 2013)

Fahre jetzt nich die Hardcore Downhill Trials.. Halt was so in der Umgebung von Bochum ist... Und 2-3 mal im Jahr im Bikepark. Ich will mir halt am liebsten nicht direkt ein neuen Rahmen kaufen.. Ist halt Teuer. Mein jetztiges Bike hat ein Reach von 430mm.. http://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes-2012/bike-detail/northshore/ ! Hab mir gerade mal das NS Fuzz angeguckt das hat ja auch ein Reach wert von 450mm.. Wie wäre das?


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Dezember 2013)

Du hast jetzt glaub 3 Freds zu dem Thema angefangen und fragst immer noch das gleiche - und bekommst die gleichen Antworten. 

Vielleicht am besten erstmal 2000 â¬ + zusammenkratzen und dann NÃ¤gel mit KÃ¶pfen machen?
Du hast einen Parkfreerider in dafÃ¼r geeigneter GrÃ¶Ãe - mit 430 ist das voll ok so.

Du suchst ein Enduro. 
Da brauchst du xxl bzw. 460-475 Reach.
Das bekommst du nie zusammengestrickt, wenn du die Teile vom Northshore Ã¼bernehmen willst.


----------



## oBATMANo (17. Dezember 2013)

für 2-3 mal in den Bikepark brauchst kein DHradl.

Dein jetziges Radl is zu klein, aber nu auch kein Beinbruch. Viele fangen mit zu kleinen Räder an, weil sie denken DHräder oder auch Freerider müssen kompakt sein. Gerade bei DHlern ist es genau das Gegenteil und wenn man es mit einem FRradl bissl krachen lassen will, bringt einen Laufruhe auch weiter. Gibt beim Springen mehr Sicherheit, liegt besser auf der Strecke und auch in Kurven hält es besser die Linie, wenns jetzt keine Spitzkehren sind. Für Anfang aber nun kein Weltuntergang.

Fahr das Rad, spar und kauf Dir dann sowas wie nen Mega AM in XL oder ein anderes Radl welches allgemein größger ausfällt mit um die 16 cm FW und vorn 16-18 cm FW.

Mit Deinem jetzigen Radl wirst halt auch nicht wirklich längere Touren fahren können wennst mit den Knien anstößt und bei richtiger Sattelhöhe eine extreme Sattelüberhöhung.

zum Video
Laß die Füße oben und find Vertrauen in Deine Reifen


----------



## LukePluss (17. Dezember 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt glaub 3 Freds zu dem Thema angefangen und fragst immer noch das gleiche - und bekommst die gleichen Antworten.



Das liegt daran weil ich mir nicht wirklich sicher bin und kein lust habe mir einen zu kleinen Rahmen zu holen..
Werde dann mal Geld sparen...

DANKE


----------



## haihoo (19. Dezember 2013)

hi LukePlus, hab in meinen rädern gabeln mit ungekürztem schaft, geht aber bei Dir wohl nich.... hab jetz auch ne boxxer, - werd's mal hiermit mit 3 sätzen davon probieren:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Vorbau/Vorbau-Zubehoer/Boxxer-Direct-Mount-Stem-Spacer.html
is ja wohl logich dass bei 2m für eine ideale psition das geweih auch etwas höher sein sollte!
wo gibt's denn die 60mm vorbaulänge?
gibts jemand der 40mm spacer fräsen würde?
bin 2,02 groß.... Grüß h.


----------



## LukePluss (19. Dezember 2013)

haihoo schrieb:


> hi LukePlus, hab in meinen rädern gabeln mit ungekürztem schaft, geht aber bei Dir wohl nich.... hab jetz auch ne boxxer, - werd's mal hiermit mit 3 sätzen davon probieren:
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Vorbau/Vorbau-Zubehoer/Boxxer-Direct-Mount-Stem-Spacer.html
> is ja wohl logich dass bei 2m für eine ideale psition das geweih auch etwas höher sein sollte!
> wo gibt's denn die 60mm vorbaulänge?
> ...


Oh Cool Danke  Werde mal nach Weihnachten gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haihoo (19. Dezember 2013)

Yoo die gabeln sind halt für 1,80 leute konstruiert. meine mz66 hat jetzt 26,5cm schaft - orginal warens so 21,5cm
sieht bisi komisch aus mit dickem steuerrohr und 1 1/8 schaft, fühlt sich aber super an, fühl mich jetz wohl auf'm rad.
jetz is mir die boxxer zugeflogen --> zu niedrig. hoffe jetzt das mir 3 packs reichen, sind immerhin 50,70€ für33mm!


----------



## LukePluss (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaub ein son Pack mach ich mir auch mal dran


----------



## haihoo (19. Dezember 2013)

glaub eins reißt's nich raus. bei +20cm sind bis bis zur körpermitte +10cm. Wenn also die körperhaltung proportional zu der eines 1,80 fahrers sein soll müsste der lenker .. mm ? höher. denk mal so 3-5 cm solltens schon mindestens sein, dass Du überhaupt etwas merkst.


----------



## haihoo (19. Dezember 2013)

wenn ich ne fräse hätte würd ich mir son ding ja selber schnitzen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/produktvorstellung-nsb-direct-mount-vorbau-spacer-platten.556246/
hab bei dem "Black Label" auf S.3 mal angefragt (kinderspiel sowas....), aber bisher keine antwort....


----------



## LukePluss (19. Dezember 2013)

haihoo schrieb:


> glaub eins reißt's nich raus. bei +20cm sind bis bis zur körpermitte +10cm. Wenn also die körperhaltung proportional zu der eines 1,80 fahrers sein soll müsste der lenker .. mm ? höher. denk mal so 3-5 cm solltens schon mindestens sein, dass Du überhaupt etwas merkst.


Wie Willst du denn mehrere übereinander machen? Die Schrauben sind doch nicht so Lang


----------



## haihoo (23. Dezember 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...0-45-50-55-60-mm-grade-5-din-912-konisch-blau
60mm:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...eller-Direct-Mount-Vorbau-1-1-8-Mod-2013.html


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Dezember 2013)

Titanschrauben am Vorbau, ich glaub es hakt


----------



## haihoo (23. Dezember 2013)

kannst ja auch alu nehmen.....

- da würd ich aber wenigstens zu ner höheren festigkeit greifen


----------



## Chemtrail (23. Dezember 2013)

Hi also ich bin 196cm und fahre ein Felt Redemption in L klappt eigentlich ganz gut, obwohl sagen wir eher befriedigend. Es ist Ok aber so richtig wohl fühle ich mich nicht wirklich. Bin mal ein Torque in L probegefahren das etwas größer ausfällt als das redemption allerdings auch kein quantensprung war. Es bringt ja nichts mir anderes zu kleines bike zu kaufen.

Auf fotos oder videos denke ich mir auch öfters mal dass mein bike irgendwie seltsam klein wirkt im vergleich zu anderen. 

Die Front ist mir zu niedrig, mehr Spacer passen nicht, kann höchstens noch einen lenker mit mehr Rise verbauen und einen längeren Vorbau der auch noch ein paar grad und somit cm rausholt. glaube aber ehrlich gesagt nicht dass es so viel bringt.

Werde mir deshalb für nächste Saison ein anderes DH oder Fr Bike kaufen und das Felt eher AM mäßig nutzen.

Bei der gelegenheit darf es für mich auch gerne Xl sein, dumm nur dass die meisten Hersteller diese größe weder für FR noch DH anbieten (rechnet sich wohl nicht für die kleine Zielgruppe).

nach langem Suchen kam ich auf Solid und Trek, ansonsten noch Alutech und Nicolai wobei letztere für mich wegen dem Design ausscheiden und höchstens günstig und gebraucht in frage kämen. (ist geschmackssache, ich weiss das viele das anders sehen) 

Solid ist erstaunlich preiswert für mein empfinden, Trek und Santa Cruz sind das genaue gegenteil:-( dafür ist das Session aber schon ein verdammt geiles Bike. im bikemarkt ist gerade eins aber leider mit carbonrahmen. So etwas möchte ich nicht haben.

tja wir können leider nicht die günstigen Versenderbikes kaufen. Aber Wer so groß ist kennt das doch. Anzüge können wir auch nicht von der Stange kaufen und zahlen doch fast immer drauf. Dann ist es halt beim bike auch so.

Sollte noch jemand geeignete Hersteller kennen würde ich mich über Empfehlungen freuen. Auch wenn es ein Bike in L ist das groß ausfällt.

Irgendwas müssen die anderen um die 2m ja schließlich auch fahren.

Wie du auf dem bild siehst ist mein Bike in Relation zur Körpergröße ähnlich wie dein Ghost Northshore evtl ist das Oberrohr etwas länger


----------



## Chemtrail (23. Dezember 2013)

Wollte gerade mal die geodaten raussuchen und habe festgestellt dass es das redemption auch in Xl gab. Mal schauen ob ich irgendwo noch einen ladenhüter finde, das bike war nämlich ein ziemlicher Flop von den verkaufszahlen. Leider sind die parts der komplettbikes sehr bescheiden, deshalb lohnt es sich eher nur den rahmen zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukePluss (23. Dezember 2013)

Trek Session hat ich auch schon im Hinterkopf aber der Reach wert ist jetzt auch nicht so Krass.. Werde mir jetzt erstmal ein 60mm Vorbau bestellen und ihn ein bisschen höher machen


----------



## Chemtrail (23. Dezember 2013)

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg damit, erhoff dir aber nicht zuviel. habe auch schon verschiedene parts im cockpit probiert, die unterschiede waren jetzt nicht so extrem wie erhofft.
übrigens glaube ich das wir uns die "komische" position eher einreden. Glaube nicht dass es anderen auffällt, mich hat noch nie jemand angesprochen, mein letztes Hardtail z.b war in Größe M, ging auch gut, habe ich bewusst so beim Händler gekauft..

Ausser mir hat nie jemand etwas gesagt, nur wenn man sich nicht richtig wohl fühlt auf dem bike muss man was machen. Sag mal bescheid ob es besser wurde mit neuem vorbau.

Vg


----------



## LukePluss (23. Dezember 2013)

Kla werde ich machen.. 
Gruß


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Dezember 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Titanschrauben am Vorbau, ich glaub es hakt



Und wo liegt das Problem? Sämtliche hochwertigen Syntace Vorbauten haben serienmässig Titanschrauben. Unter anderem der F109 und der MegaForce II.


----------



## LukePluss (23. Dezember 2013)

Was meint ihr von Intense 951? in L versteht sich!


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Dezember 2013)

ab 188 cm wird das Radl zu klein, wobei 188 schon eng wird

anstatt Platten unterm Vorbau, würde ich erst mal einen Lenker mit mehr Rise montieren. Zum Beispiel nen Race Face Atlas mit 30 mm.
Dann Spacer unter die obere Gabelbrücke so weit wie möglich und erst dann nochmal Spacer unterm Vorbau.


----------



## LukePluss (23. Dezember 2013)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> ab 188 cm wird das Radl zu klein, wobei 188 schon eng wird
> 
> anstatt Platten unterm Vorbau, würde ich erst mal einen Lenker mit mehr Rise montieren. Zum Beispiel nen Race Face Atlas mit 30 mm.
> Dann Spacer unter die obere Gabelbrücke so weit wie möglich und erst dann nochmal Spacer unterm Vorbau.


Hab schon nen Fatbar mit 38mm Rise..Gabelbrücke hab ich auch schon ziemlich hoch gemacht.. Hab nämlich jetzt ne Doppelbrücke


----------



## Chemtrail (24. Dezember 2013)

Öhm bist du denn sicher dass die Doppelbrückengabel auch wirklich höher baut als die 66 die vorher montiert war? Könnte mir vorstellen dass du jetzt sogar eine niedrigere Front hast. Ausserdem hast du jetzt alle Vorteile die du mit der Singlecrown hattest eingebüßt. Vorher war es vermutlich eher agil und verspielt, jetzt dürfte es doch eher schwerfällig sein.

Schon ordentlich angetestet?

Weil ich noch keinen freerider in xl gesehen habe (zumindest der mir zusagt) werde ich auf einen Downhiller umsteigen, allerdings würde ich normalerweise am liebsten auf eine Doppelbrücke verzichten.

übrigens war das hier einer der ersten treffer bei google als ich nochmal Freerider in xl gesucht habe:

http://www.sanitaetshaus-regina.at/...oscooter/rehaland-p409h1s77-starlight-15.html


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Dezember 2013)

Na wenn das so weiter geht brauche ich den bestimmt auch bald. 


 Gibt diverse en/fr/dh bikes mit nem reach >450mm. 
Zb ua carver icb, fanes, Sennes, liteville, usw.

Ich fahre seit jahren mit 435-440mm reach. Das geht schon, ist für Stolperbiken auch ganz okay. 
eine hohe Front hab ich nie gebraucht, im Gegenteil. 160 Steuerrohr und max ein Spacer und 1/2inch rise.
Sonst bekommt man doch keinen Druck aufs Vorderrad. 
Das was halt einfach blöd ist, ist der Radstand. Ist er lang genug zum bügeln, ist er zu unhandlich aufm trail. Letzten Endes geht es da aber auch nur um 4-5cm. Daher steht das ICB in XXL nun auf der einkaufsliste und wird dann mit v/h 190mm aufgebaut (meine float bringt 190  ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chemtrail (24. Dezember 2013)

Oh, das Alutech Fanes ist wirklich ein guter tipp, sieht für ein Alutech-Verhältnisse auch ganz gut aus. man kann sich ein Testbike schicken lassen für das nur eine kaution hinterlegt werden muss, die Versandkosten muss ich natürlich selber bezahlen, diese werden jedoch erstattet wenn man innerhalb von 3 monaten ein Bike kauft. Coole Sache. Dann komme ich ja evtl doch ohne Downhiller aus. Preislich auch günstiger als erwartet und es stehen marzocchi komponenten zur Auswahl was auch ein großes plus ist.


----------



## LukePluss (27. Januar 2014)

Hab nochmal ne Frage! Hab jetzt gegen ein Commecal Supreme 8 Rahmen von 2012 getausch in L/XL meint ihr der ist größer?


----------



## Chemtrail (27. Januar 2014)

Nee glaube ich nicht, das fällt eher klein aus. hatte auch mal mit dem Gedanken das zu nehmen weil es sehr günstig ist. Aber mal so nebenbei wieso fragst du so etwas NACHDEM du getauscht hast?

Jetzt wo du das Ding hast kannst du es ja eh nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## Eisbein (29. Januar 2014)

Chemtrail schrieb:


> Oh, das Alutech Fanes ist wirklich ein guter tipp, sieht für ein Alutech-Verhältnisse auch ganz gut aus. man kann sich ein Testbike schicken lassen für das nur eine kaution hinterlegt werden muss, die Versandkosten muss ich natürlich selber bezahlen, diese werden jedoch erstattet wenn man innerhalb von 3 monaten ein Bike kauft. Coole Sache. Dann komme ich ja evtl doch ohne Downhiller aus. Preislich auch günstiger als erwartet und es stehen marzocchi komponenten zur Auswahl was auch ein großes plus ist.


Vll. solltest du dir mal sicher werden was du fahren willst. Sich ein Downhiller zu kaufen nur weil einem das AM zu klein ist, macht für mich keinen sinn. Da kann man auch nur schlecht tipps geben.

Ein tipp ist allerdings das Carver ICB, ich bin 1,90m und fahre es in XL mit kurzem Vorbau. Es gibt aber noch eine XXL die dir mit sicherheit nicht zu klein sein wird. Würde dir sogar eher zur XL raten, da das rad sowohl vom reach als auch vom Radstand sehr lang ist. Dennoch ist es sehr wendig (kurzer hinterbau). Aufbauten gibt es ja von 150mm 13kg AM bis zum 190mm 16kg mini DH bike.


----------



## Chemtrail (29. Januar 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Vll. solltest du dir mal sicher werden was du fahren willst. Sich ein Downhiller zu kaufen nur weil einem das AM zu klein ist, macht für mich keinen sinn. Da kann man auch nur schlecht tipps geben.
> 
> Ein tipp ist allerdings das Carver ICB, ich bin 1,90m und fahre es in XL mit kurzem Vorbau. Es gibt aber noch eine XXL die dir mit sicherheit nicht zu klein sein wird. Würde dir sogar eher zur XL raten, da das rad sowohl vom reach als auch vom Radstand sehr lang ist. Dennoch ist es sehr wendig (kurzer hinterbau). Aufbauten gibt es ja von 150mm 13kg AM bis zum 190mm 16kg mini DH bike.



Seit wann ist das Fanes eigentlich ein Downhiller? Und seit wann habe ich ein AM bike? Welches AM Bike hat den 180mm an der front? Ich fahre nun mal überwiegend im Park da kann ich kein AM gebrauchen. Der Plan war meinen jetzigen Freerider "runter zu rüsten" als Ergänzung für die Hometrails zu einem etwaigen neuen DH Bike. Dh Bikes haben meist den längeren Reach-Wert. Da hast du mich wohl falsch verstanden.

Das Icb ist halt wieder nichts halbes und nichts ganzes, auf jeden fall nicht wirklich das beste Park-Bike.


----------



## Eisbein (29. Januar 2014)

jop, falsch verstanden. 

Für Bikeparks hab ich nix übrig, also kann ich da auch keine empfehlungen ausprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chemtrail (29. Januar 2014)

Nun ja der Wille war da. mein aktueller rahmen ist vorletzten Sonntag gebrochen, so etwas passiert halt wenn man Endurorahmen zweckentfremdet.


----------



## Eisbein (29. Januar 2014)

könnt man jetzt dumm und breit diskutieren woran das lag und ob diverse einsetzgebiete das material härter fordern oder nicht.

Immer ärgerlich wenn sowas passier.


----------



## deathmetalhead (29. Januar 2014)

LukePluss schrieb:


> Hab schon nen Fatbar mit 38mm Rise


Das glaub ich nicht! 
Ein Flatbar hat keinen Rise.
Du meinst einen Riserbar mit 38mm Rise.


----------



## LukePluss (29. Januar 2014)

deathmetalhead schrieb:


> Das glaub ich nicht!
> Ein Flatbar hat keinen Rise.
> Du meinst einen Riserbar mit 38mm Rise.


Doch doch Renthal Fatbar mit 38mm


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Januar 2014)

deathmetalhead schrieb:


> Das glaub ich nicht!
> Ein Flatbar hat keinen Rise.
> Du meinst einen Riserbar mit 38mm Rise.


Fatbar =) Egastheniker


----------



## deathmetalhead (30. Januar 2014)

LukePluss schrieb:


> Doch doch Renthal Fatbar mit 38mm





Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Fatbar =) Egastheniker


Oh jetzt hab ich´s verstanden .


----------

